# Don't want to clog the boards, but I could use some help



## RainbowJunkie (May 6, 2016)

Hey guys I would like to thank you here in advance.

My brother-in-law just finished up his hunter's ed about a week ago and I wanted to reward him by taking him on the general season turkey hunt since its open now. However, I really have no clue where to even start since I have never been. I've bought a turkey choke, patterned my gun, and have been practicing with a call (the plan is I'll call he will shoot). 

The real problem is I wasn't able to scout since I wasn't planning on going on this hunt, and I have no idea where to even start looking for Toms. I live in the northern side of Utah county. Is there any land around here I could start looking up. I have been researching on the internet for hours and all I can find is people saying "PM sent" to others asking this question.

I am not asking for your golden spot or to have my hand held through this process, I don't even expect to bag a turkey this year but sure hope we come out with one. Where are some areas I could start looking general areas or parking lots to start from? I'm also pretty new to Utah hunting so i'm not sure where all the public/private land is.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There are birds in all the canyons all along the Wasatch front. Birds in all the northern mountains. I suggest you go someplace that you are at least a little familiar with and just start hunting. If you get within calling distance, hide up, make a few calls, cross your fingers, sit still and hope.. Everybody had a first hunt. Enjoy


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a considerable height but it can be very productive because few people like to do it but if you hike up one of the Canyons from PG all the way up to the face Timpanogos there are actually pretty good turkey numbers in those Meadows


----------



## cluck chuk (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ve also looked all over the internet for a general area for turkey hunts and also asked around in a few other forums.. still no response. Can anyone give a general area in northern Utah?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

cluck chuk said:


> I've also looked all over the internet for a general area for turkey hunts and also asked around in a few other forums.. still no response. Can anyone give a general area in northern Utah?


Drive the dirt roads and look for tracks and droppings where a creek crosses the road, either a culvert, bridge, or running over the road itself. Then follow the water up the hill.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't hunt turkeys but I know where I see them. Water. They all seem to be close to water.

I mostly see them on paved roads next to rivers or streams. Oh and in the winter find some cow ****. They love that.


----------



## pockypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Last year was my first time turkey hunting; what worked for me was to pull up the Utah Hunt Planner with the turkey habitat map layer. Then I went on Alltrails to find some hiking spots in those areas.
Maybe I was lucky, but the first trail I went to I spotted some turkeys.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i see their tracks in waterholes n creek banks too.


----------

